

How to Scrape AngelList Using Import.io - cdmckay
http://processstreet.com/checklist/how-to-scrape-angellist-for-investors-in-a-particular-city-using-import-io/

======
anonfunction
Protip: Don't manually click more just run a little javascript in the console.

    
    
        setInterval(function(){$(".more").click()},200)

------
trivedirock91
Owsome tool easy to use i use this tool to scarp web Directories

------
anncanales1
Awesome I will use this! :)

